# your passion?



## welderguy (Sep 20, 2017)

What would you say your passion  in life is, if someone were to ask?
Whatever it is that consumes the majority of your thoughts?
...if you care to share.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 20, 2017)

welderguy said:


> What would you say your passion  in life is, if someone were to ask?
> Whatever it is that consumes the majority of your thoughts?
> ...if you care to share.


Besides spending time with my family which is #1, hunting deer and turkeys are a close 3rd to loading ammunition and shooting it. Firearm maintenance would round out the top things that consume me.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hmmmm lets see -
Not necessarily in this order -
Reading, fishing, chasing turkeys, chasing women, collecting militaria (weapons & equipment), camping, kayaking, music,
gardening, landscaping, debating with crazy Christians.
Don't have time for much else.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 20, 2017)

I think about dinner allot.  Allot.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 20, 2017)

welderguy said:


> What would you say your passion  in life is, if someone were to ask?
> Whatever it is that consumes the majority of your thoughts?
> ...if you care to share.



How about you Welder?


----------



## welderguy (Sep 20, 2017)

bullethead said:


> How about you Welder?



I didn't intend for this thread to be about me. I just wanted you all to dig down deep and let me in on some of your inner most honest feelings about life. I thought about what Walt said about us understanding one another better, and it sparked my question. Maybe I will tell mine later.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 21, 2017)

Learning, camping, hunting, fishing, hiking, motorcycle riding, SxS riding, shooting, scuba diving, golf. I also love volleyball, tennis, softball and basketball but, at my age, lot easier to find folks that like golf.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 21, 2017)

660griz said:


> Learning, camping, hunting, fishing, hiking, motorcycle riding, SxS riding, shooting, scuba diving, golf. I also love volleyball, tennis, softball and basketball but, at my age, lot easier to find folks that like golf.



You hit the tennis ball?  Nice.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 21, 2017)

Are y'all sure these things are what consumes the majority of your thoughts? Not that any of it is bad to do or think about, I just get a feeling you're holding back on me.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 21, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> Hmmmm lets see -
> Not necessarily in this order -
> Reading, fishing, chasing turkeys, chasing women, collecting militaria (weapons & equipment), camping, kayaking, music,
> gardening, landscaping, debating with crazy Christians.
> Don't have time for much else.



Which is more challenging?


----------



## 660griz (Sep 21, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> Which is more challenging?



Depends on the quality of trophy pursued.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 21, 2017)

God, family and ducks


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 21, 2017)

at this stage of my life it's self-improvement. Being the best "me" I can be.  Somebody has to play the role of "me" in this great movie we call life, so who is better qualified than myself? I've been doing it for 55 years, so I have the role nailed by now. 

So I try to be the best husband, father, worker & hunter that ever walked the face of  the earth. There's no prize - just bragging rights of course. 

Thus one of the pillars of success is health! What good is it to live to be 100 if your last few decades are parked in front of a TV with an oxygen tank?  So one of my constant health related passions is increasing my strength-to-weight ratio and endurance. I get up at 5:00 AM (yes I get up earlier to hunt of course) JAZZED about going to the gym for cardio/endurance or doing my at-home resistance training.  I'm also serious about eating right too, and encouraging my family to exercise & eat right. 

I'm passionate about hunting with traditional archery because it's so challenging & I still have the strength to draw a real bow and the woodsmanship to get so close to deer without a lot of technical gadgets.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 21, 2017)

I often wake up thinking about dinner, especially if I had dreamed of it all night long.  I'm carnal. Caaaaaaaaarnal (in my best Andy Griffith "Gooood cracker" voice).


----------



## welderguy (Sep 21, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> I often wake up thinking about dinner, especially if I had dreamed of it all night long.  I'm carnal. Caaaaaaaaarnal (in my best Andy Griffith "Gooood cracker" voice



Carnal or not, you making me hungry!


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 22, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> Which is more challenging?


A big ol' gobbler for sure......
Although sometimes neither will come in to the call regardless of the sweet music I send their way


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 23, 2017)

welderguy said:


> Are y'all sure these things are what consumes the majority of your thoughts? Not that any of it is bad to do or think about, I just get a feeling you're holding back on me.


Why?
What were you expecting?


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 23, 2017)

660griz said:


> Learning, camping, hunting, fishing, hiking, motorcycle riding, SxS riding, shooting, scuba diving, golf. I also love volleyball, tennis, softball and basketball but, at my age, lot easier to find folks that like golf.


Griz where do you golf?
I used to be addicted to it (notice I said I was addicted to it not good at it ).
I played at least twice a week then got burned out on it and haven't played in about 5 years. Still have my clubs though and have been getting the itch to get back into it.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 23, 2017)

welderguy said:


> Are y'all sure these things are what consumes the majority of your thoughts? Not that any of it is bad to do or think about, I just get a feeling you're holding back on me.



So you didn't get the answers that you wanted...what do you want us to say....how should we word it exactly...so that you get the answers you wanted to get in order to justify you starting the thread. 

You wanted to hear that we hate gods and christians so much that we base our very existence...every waking moment... trying to destroy all traces of Christianity.
Nope.
We have stated why we are here and at least to me even though I enjoy it, it ranks way low on my daily highlights and passion.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 23, 2017)

bullethead said:


> So you didn't get the answers that you wanted...what do you want us to say....how should we word it exactly...so that you get the answers you wanted to get in order to justify you starting the thread.
> 
> You wanted to hear that we hate gods and christians so much that we base our very existence...every waking moment... trying to destroy all traces of Christianity.
> Nope.
> We have stated why we are here and at least to me even though I enjoy it, it ranks way low on my daily highlights and passion.



I think you're over thinking it.
If you gave an honest answer, then you're golden bro.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 23, 2017)

bullethead said:


> So you didn't get the answers that you wanted...what do you want us to say....how should we word it exactly...so that you get the answers you wanted to get in order to justify you starting the thread.
> 
> You wanted to hear that we hate gods and christians so much that we base our very existence...every waking moment... trying to destroy all traces of Christianity.
> Nope.
> We have stated why we are here and at least to me even though I enjoy it, it ranks way low on my daily highlights and passion.





> You wanted to hear that we hate gods and christians so much that we base our very existence...every waking moment... trying to destroy all traces of Christianity.


Yep, I'm guessing we all (AAs here) are pretty much the same in that other than the time we have allotted to spend here, Christianity/Christians/God etc doesn't even cross our minds.
And even in the time spent here, we aren't arguing against God, its THE ARGUMENTS for a God that we are debating against.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 23, 2017)

welderguy said:


> Are y'all sure these things are what consumes the majority of your thoughts? Not that any of it is bad to do or think about, I just get a feeling you're holding back on me.



Explain this please


----------



## welderguy (Sep 23, 2017)

bullethead said:


> Explain this please



I guess my whole intention of the thread was to learn what your number ONE most thought about thing was. Maybe I wasn't clear enough, because most all of the replies have been lists of things(in no particular order), which doesn't really nail it down. I realize this forces you to dig really deep into your private realm, and I understand if some would rather not reveal it. But for us to understand one another better, it would really be good. There is no wrong answer, as long as it's an honest one.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 23, 2017)

welderguy said:


> I guess my whole intention of the thread was to learn what your number ONE most thought about thing was. Maybe I wasn't clear enough, because most all of the replies have been lists of things(in no particular order), which doesn't really nail it down. I realize this forces you to dig really deep into your private realm, and I understand if some would rather not reveal it. But for us to understand one another better, it would really be good. There is no wrong answer, as long as it's an honest one.


I would think anyone that has only ONE  most thought about thing is obsessed and should seek help.
It is my opinion that many guys answered with multiple answers because those things occupy their thoughts and therefore time equally.

Spending time with Family would be my #1. Since I enjoy that the most I would guess that it is on my mind the most.

What is it that keeps you from posting yours?


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 24, 2017)

welderguy said:


> I guess my whole intention of the thread was to learn what your number ONE most thought about thing was. Maybe I wasn't clear enough, because most all of the replies have been lists of things(in no particular order), which doesn't really nail it down. I realize this forces you to dig really deep into your private realm, and I understand if some would rather not reveal it. But for us to understand one another better, it would really be good. There is no wrong answer, as long as it's an honest one.





> I realize this forces you to dig really deep into your private realm,


Based on this, it seems you might be looking for things that deeply concerns us or worries us or we are "afraid of" ?????
Is that more what you are looking for?


----------



## welderguy (Sep 24, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> Based on this, it seems you might be looking for things that deeply concerns us or worries us or we are "afraid of" ?????
> Is that more what you are looking for?



Not necessarily. Only if that is honestly what you spend the MOST time thinking about.

I sense that you have wrongly perceived some hidden motive in my question. Not so. Just looking for honesty.
Example:
Ambush says he thinks about dinner the MOST.
Now, knowing what I know about Ambush, I am pretty sure this is a facetious answer. But...I could be totally wrong because there actually are people that are totally obsessed with eating. In his case, I doubt it because he's skinny enough to run around on creekbanks chasing trout. Dead giveaway that he's not morbidly obese. There are many "giveaways" that lead me to wonder if the answers of others may not be so accurate either. But, again, I could be wrong.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 24, 2017)

welderguy said:


> Not necessarily. Only if that is honestly what you spend the MOST time thinking about.
> 
> I sense that you have wrongly perceived some hidden motive in my question. Not so. Just looking for honesty.
> Example:
> ...


So on one hand you claim to be keen enough to recognize "giveaways", and on the other hand you admit that despite your uncanny ability to recognize these "giveaways" you might be wrong.
You sound like a guy that knows his roulette, but bets on red and black to cover the bases.

Please enlighten us on a few of these "givaways" and analyze them for us. I for one am rivited.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 24, 2017)

bullethead said:


> So on one hand you claim to be keen enough to recognize "giveaways", and on the other hand you admit that despite your uncanny ability to recognize these "giveaways" you might be wrong.
> You sound like a guy that knows his roulette, but bets on red and black to cover the bases.
> 
> Please enlighten us on a few of these "givaways" and analyze them for us. I for one am rivited.



Stop scrutinizing the question to death, and just answer it honestly. And if you already have, then great. There's nothing more to it.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 24, 2017)

welderguy said:


> Stop scrutinizing the question to death, and just answer it honestly. And if you already have, then great. There's nothing more to it.



You have not even answered it yourself.
Why do you ask others to do what you refuae to do yourself?


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 24, 2017)

welderguy said:


> Not necessarily. Only if that is honestly what you spend the MOST time thinking about.
> 
> I sense that you have wrongly perceived some hidden motive in my question. Not so. Just looking for honesty.
> Example:
> ...





> I sense that you have wrongly perceived some hidden motive in my question.


Nope.
You asked what our passion in life is so you got a list of things we were passionate about.
I personally don't think about any particular or specific thing the "most".

And yes, Ambush is skinny enough to walk the banks chasing trout. He about walked me to death getting to and from his honey hole when I went with him and JB


----------



## welderguy (Sep 24, 2017)

bullethead said:


> You have not even answered it yourself.
> Why do you ask others to do what you refuae to do yourself?



I already know my answer. This thread is not about my answer, it's about other's. You can start your own thread and I would most likely answer in it.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 24, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> Nope.
> You asked what our passion in life is so you got a list of things we were passionate about.
> I personally don't think about any particular or specific thing the "most".
> 
> And yes, Ambush is skinny enough to walk the banks chasing trout. He about walked me to death getting to and from his honey hole when I went with him and JB



Did he eat or talk about eating the entire time you were fishing?


----------



## bullethead (Sep 24, 2017)

welderguy said:


> I already know my answer. This thread is not about my answer, it's about other's. You can start your own thread and I would most likely answer in it.



Nah. I thought about it and realized that I really don't care.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 24, 2017)

welderguy said:


> Did he eat or talk about eating the entire time you were fishing?


He was actually drooling at the thought of fresh caught trout he was going to cook up.
And we did go out to eat after fishing.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 24, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> He was actually drooling at the thought of fresh caught trout he was going to cook up.
> And we did go out to eat after fishing.



...not to mention he did draw a picture of a really delicious looking apple...and his avatar shows a guy standing in his kitchen next to a very well fed lady...just saying...

maybe he's not being facetious at all.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 24, 2017)

bullethead said:


> Nah. I thought about it and realized that I really don't care.



Good. Now that we've got that settled, back to the original question.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 24, 2017)

welderguy said:


> ...not to mention he did draw a picture of a really delicious looking apple...and his avatar shows a guy standing in his kitchen next to a very well fed lady...just saying...
> 
> maybe he's not being facetious at all.


And the pictures he posts in the Outdoor Café forum.....
He's got pictures of fried bass fillets and all the fixins' up there right now.
He ain't starving I assure you


----------



## welderguy (Sep 24, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> And the pictures he posts in the Outdoor Café forum.....
> He's got pictures of fried bass fillets and all the fixins' up there right now.
> He ain't starving I assure you



Yeah it's those thin ones you have to watch out for. Ever notice it's usually the skinny guy who wins the eating contests?

Tell me more about your militaria collection. Is it a mix of different war eras or any specific ones?


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a passion to one day, wake up in no pain for a change.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 24, 2017)

welderguy said:


> Yeah it's those thin ones you have to watch out for. Ever notice it's usually the skinny guy who wins the eating contests?
> 
> Tell me more about your militaria collection. Is it a mix of different war eras or any specific ones?


Mostly WW2 and above although some rifles/pistols span several wars and also I go for different variants/models of each. Then I go for bayonets for each and the various variants/models of those.
Then different do-dads of various equipment such as cartridge belts, fighting knives, original ammo etc.
My father (also a Marine) got me into it and its been our "together hobby" since I can remember.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 24, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> Mostly WW2 and above although some rifles/pistols span several wars and also I go for different variants/models of each. Then I go for bayonets for each and the various variants/models of those.
> Then different do-dads of various equipment such as cartridge belts, fighting knives, original ammo etc.
> My father (also a Marine) got me into it and its been our "together hobby" since I can remember.



That's awesome. Thanks for your service!

When I was a kid, I could spend hours in the Army/Navy surplus store just pouring over every item.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 25, 2017)

welderguy said:


> That's awesome. Thanks for your service!
> 
> When I was a kid, I could spend hours in the Army/Navy surplus store just pouring over every item.


Thanks!

And I still do spend hours in the surplus stores


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 2, 2017)

Havana Dude said:


> I have a passion to one day, wake up in no pain for a change.





I've been very lucky myself but I once lived with someone who had to deal with chronic pain and saw what they went through so this resonates with me. I hope you get relief.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 2, 2017)

bullethead said:


> I would think anyone that has only ONE  most thought about thing is obsessed and should seek help.
> It is my opinion that many guys answered with multiple answers because those things occupy their thoughts and therefore time equally.
> 
> Spending time with Family would be my #1. Since I enjoy that the most I would guess that it is on my mind the most.
> ...



I'm thinking the same thing. Doesn't sound like a very healthy way to go through life. I could list many interests and things I enjoy or care about but it would be hard to name just one thing that most occupies my mind. That changes over time for me. I'll get interested in something and spend time learning about it or maybe pursuing it and will eventually move on to something else. Variety is the spice of life and I'd be bored to tears if one thing was my main focus without any change.


----------

